# game warden



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

Did anyone get cheaked by GW this last weekend I did he was kind of a jerk watched us all morning then drove around in the field for a half hour after we left.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

No, But remember they are out protecting the resource. 
If you're doing nothing wrong, you have nothing to worry about !
Personally, I enjoy seeing them out in the field. It lets me know they're out there earning my license dollars!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

He stopped by while rifle hunting. Never saw one bow hunting or pheasant hunting though.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Our group had one stop by. He waited till there wasn't any birds to come out and check us. He was professional and did a good job checking licenses, plugs, and for lead. He was even wearing camo so when we had birds comming in while he was leaving he was able to take cover so the birds didn't flare.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you must have a nice warden up in your area. The one we deal with usually isn't too friendly, however my last encounter with him went really really smooth for a change, I think he even smiled. I never have anything to worry about, but I like a warden who walks up to you with a smile and asks how things are going. Not with an attitude.

In my opinion, it's like a cop. When I get a speeding ticket (which I've been known to get 1 or 2) It makes the experience better when he walks up and says asks how things are going, lets me know what I did wrong, and than knocks down my mph a couple : )  "go blue"

anyways, back to the warden subject. I think they should be courteous and act like they are 1 with the hunters, not like a person who has unlimited power.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I didnt get checked but i stopped at an arbys on the way home Mon. and there were 3 c/o's so i stopped them to talk, asked where the geese were and told them how i had done all weekend.

I also enjoy talking with them.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

I didnt get stopped but it is nice to see them out there. I like them the best when I see them checking out of state hunters.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

I didnt get stopped but it is nice to see them out there. I like them the best when I see them checking out of state hunters.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I wish there were more of them.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Goose destroyer,
Just curious as to why u like it when they check out of staters.?
Why must it always be a basher thing? :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, I don't think out of state, in state makes a difference. They need to be out there for everyone. probably the most idiotic thing I've heard all fricken day, and I heard a lot of stupid things today at work.

nice work


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> No, But remember they are out protecting the resource.
> If you're doing nothing wrong, you have nothing to worry about !
> Personally, I enjoy seeing them out in the field. It lets me know they're out there earning my license dollars!


I know there is nothing to worry about but I can't help but get nervous when I see the truck pull up. The only thing that ever has frustrated me is how the Grand Forks CO checks me about 4 times a year. It is pretty much ridiculous, he knows I have my liscence and I don't really shoot that many birds. I know, I know he still has to check but it is a hassle especially when I have to make it back to class by 11am.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

goosebuster: Do you mean the Larimore warden because I don't think we have a warden out of Grand Forks.

The warden out of Larimore is Gary Rankin and quite honestly he is probably one of the best warden's out there. I have had coffee with him many times and personally I think he has a pretty tough unit to cover. He is a gentlemen and doesn't come off cocky, arogant, or a powerhouse. He is good man and a great asset to the ND State Game and Fish. I wished ND has more guys like him wearing a badge.

Next time offer him a cup of coffee instead of looking at your watch wondering if you are going to make class.

If you are being checked that much, then you shouldn't be getting that nervous.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm with dubs, i think they are just doing what they are paid for when they check you for license, plug, non-tox...etc. Our crew was checked on the sunday of opening weekend this year. I didn't catch his name since he was in and out of the field so quickly but he was a really nice guy with a lot of info about hunter numbers in the area and even offered a little scouting report haha!

Anyway, they are just doing there job. :beer:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been stopped a ton of times with no problems heck I got checked already this year for dove season and I have no problems at all with it but a few years ago (1993) we got checked by swan lake at our lease and this guy had a chip on his shoulder looked for any reason he could give us a ticket but he could not find anything, well the farmer had a bad year because of the flood and he missed allot of the corn at harvest but we always did well on opening weekend heck back in those days we always did well all the time, so anyway the guy leaves almost mad at himself because he could not give us a ticket so he sits in his truck at the edge of the field then another truck pulls up this time it is the feds here they come out to the field together and run us through the same things (plugs,shells,ect) at this point we have spent 1hr plus of our time we these bozos and now we are starting to get a little ticked so the fed guy looks around he is even lifting some shells to look under them for what I have no ideal so he looks at us and said do you guys know what baiting is and my bro said yea he then tells us that we need to get out of the blind and pick up all the waste grain in the spread and pitch it to the outside of the decoys so my bro at this point is ****** and yells at the guy that if we did that it would be baiting because we would be manipulating the corn well that went over like a lump of crap with the fed and he stood around for hrs watching us pitch all the corn out of our decoys. so finally he left and sat at the edge of the field and watched us finish our limits


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry I knew Gary was out of Larimore my mistake. I actually have had a cup of coffee with him and it is funny that you mention it. One time when he stopped me it was getting late and he asked if we have had anything to eat. We stopped at the truck stop on Gateway and ate and talked. He told us all kinds of history about Thompson resevoir and Kelleys slough, it was really interesting. I learned about why they were created and how they are regulated.

My only complaint was that I just wish maybe he would have some faith or trust or something. I understand it is his job, but I can't help but get nervous every time. Trust me I have ran into far worse game wardens. I honestly get checked more that anyone I know and have never got a citation. I got checked 4 times last year in a month and a half and I still get nervous!! I can't help it!!!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The Sunday of opening weekend we were hunting in Minnesota. We picked up at about 11 and pulled into a gas station to grab something to drink. My buddies trailer has goose hunting decals all over it and we were in camo. There was a DNR truck with two officers sitting in the parking lot 20 feet from us.

It was quite obvious that we were goose hunters. We didn't get talked to at all by either of them. What are these guys paid for? I mean, not even a simple license check and bird count. That would take 2 minutes tops.

How many people get away with stuff because COs are too busy grabbing doughnuts instead of checking people out? Late morning is prime time to be checking goose hunters coming in out of fields.

Be glad your guys out there are actually working instead of eating doughnuts.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

ADN. I understand your point, but I'm curious as if they can stop to check you if you are not in the act of hunting. Anyone know??


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

One day years ago we shot our geese and laid in the decoys for 30 minutes or so watching them come in. Then we picked up and started driving out of the field. The warden zoomed up out of nowhere in his truck and stopped us. He asked to see our licenses. I asked him if he wanted to see our birds. He said "No, I know how many birds you have." We had NO clue he was watching us all morning long! Hey, you just never know.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Sure, they can check you if you aren't hunting. They have set up blocks on the interstate for game checks. A buddy got checked in Montana. He was on the way to SD from Spokane and went past because he wasn't hunting and hadn't hunted in that state. He got pulled over because of the dog box. They gave him a quick check and on his way he went.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

We were checked opening morning this year for the first time. Actually we had the first flock coming in and held tight then opened fire after which we got out of our blinds and there was an E.C.O. standing 20' behind us, this guy snuck up on us, seen the birds coming in and laid low. While checking us I jokingly told him, if another flock comes in he's got to get in a blind and he said no problem. He was great and I too appreciate a man doing his job. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

We got checked opening day here in Iowa and The guy was cool as hell! Talked to us for atleats 30 mins, told us the geese were farther up on the lake around the camp grounds.(We saw one)

We did however watch him give a citation to a guy for not having his federal stamp. That guy argued with him that he tried to buy it but everything was close that carries them. Thats total BS because Wal-mart is open 24 hrs and you can buy them there. Had to suck to be that guy $120 fine because he didn't buy his $15 dollar stamp.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

The last warden I got check by was a saturday and on sunday he drove by my house and I was cleaning geese he hit the brakes threw it in reverse proceeded to tell me he knew i was over my possession limit put his truck in drive and drove off laughing. He seems to be an alright guy.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Doug I hope you don't mind me re-posting this up to the Forum here... it was a very timely article and germaine to this thread!

-------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ug%20Leier

Game wardens deserve thanks
Doug Leier
The Forum - 09/24/2006

Game wardens should get more credit for the work they do. There's no two ways about it.

For a short time I was a district game warden for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, so I say this with first-hand knowledge. Even as an outreach biologist, I'm still peppered with stories of game wardens.

As a young hunter, I can remember the few times I was checked by a game warden. Realistically, most legal hunters and anglers may go years without being checked by a warden.

Which stands to reason, as North Dakota has only 34 full-time wardens for something like 100,000 individual resident hunters and more than 125,000 resident anglers. Warden districts average more than 2,000 square miles in size.

Over the course of decades, however, game wardens interact with thousands and thousands of hunters, anglers, trappers and other outdoor participants.

Most of these interactions are positive experiences with the warden verifying that people have the proper licenses and equipment and haven't taken more game or fish than the law allows.

It stands to reason, however, that not every interaction will produce a satisfied customer. Sometimes people don't follow the law. On rare occasions people might not like the warden's approach.

I think of the restaurant that has served billions and billions and imagine a few of those billions haven't been happy with their service. The sad part of reality is that too often the negative gets more attention than the positive, and that's not fair. A couple recent events give reason for pause.

Retired game warden supervisor Floyd Chrest of Washburn recently passed away at the young age of 65. He had retired in 2004 and will be remembered as one of the good guys.

As I type this, I can't help but think that it's through "Turbo," as he was called by some, that I was provided the opportunity to write this, as he was a big reason why I was hired as a game warden by the Game and Fish Department.

A decade ago he administered the field training I was going through, and long after that, Floyd remained a source of support and encouragement for me and other young wardens as they advanced in their career. Floyd was level-headed and quick with a quip to put what seemed like a dismal situation into perspective.

Floyd's death is a loss for all, as he served the well-being of the resource and all who enjoyed it with a smile and professional ability that can't be replaced but can serve as a model for all of us in the conservation field.

Around the same time of Floyd's passing, I learned that current warden James Myhre received an award for saving a life.

Like many other wardens, Myhre lives in rural North Dakota and is more than a game warden. He's also on the local ambulance squad, a vital service in sparsely populated Kidder County.

Last spring James was on surveillance near Lake Isabel in Kidder County when he saw a situation needing immediate emergency assistance. A man was face down in the water and unresponsive when James quickly radioed for an ambulance. He then initiated life-saving measures with the help of the man's companions, including CPR and removing water from his airway.

The man lived, and James recently earned well-deserved accolades from the North Dakota Peace Officers Association, which honored him with a Life Saving Award.

I'm sure actions from wardens in the past have saved lives and will do the same in the future. It's a vivid reminder that game wardens do much more for people enjoying the outdoors than checking licenses and bag limits.

A few people take issue with game wardens, and it's usually those who receive a well-deserved citation. But think of the thousands of people and places that have been the beneficiary of decades and decades of service by game wardens. On behalf of hunters, anglers, trappers, etc., I say thank you.

Leier, a biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in West Fargo, can be reached at [email protected] 
-----------------------------------------------------------

Great article Doug!

Ryan


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

some friends and I got checked opening morning of non-resident waterfowl last year and another friend and i got checked opening morning of resident waterfowl season this year. different wardens but both really good guys. like somebody else said if you don't give them any crap they won't give you any.


----------

